# Grilled Wings w/ Spicy Chipotle Hot Sauce



## Smokey Lew (Mar 27, 2011)

We're having a combo birthday party for my wife and youngest son next Saturday and my son requested hot wings as one of the main dishes. I have a couple of wing recipes he likes but they both require cooking the wings over indirect heat for a period of time. One recipe cooks the wings for about an hour until they are golden brown and crispy while the other is a partial cook before a trip to the deep fryer and then a dunk in the wing sauce.

For the party, I want a recipe that calls for grilling the wings over direct heat before immersion into a wing sauce. The reason for this is that I don't want to tie up my grills doing a long cook of wings and I don't want to mess with the deep fryer for a large party. I have Cevapcici (small 1" x 2" rolled sausages made from a mixture of beef, lamb and pork) to grill and 6 to 8 whole chickens. 

I would like to grill the wings and Cevapcici on the Chainey with the new Santa Maria insert and do the whole chickens in the WSM and Performer. We're expecting about 30 guests. That's a big bash for us.

Anyway, I went on-line and found this Bobby Flay hot wing recipe that seemed to fit the criteria and gave it a test run last night. My son ate about 10 wings himself and gave it the green light for the party. The wings are cooked over direct coals until golden brown (some kinda burnt for character) and then cooked in the hot wing sauce for a couple of minutes before serving. The wing sauce is the key to everything here.

Sorry for rambling on here. Here's what's in the sauce. It's good for 46 wings.
1 1/2 cups red wine vinegar
3 tbls Dijon mustard
2 to 3 tbls chipotle pepper puree
3 tbls honey
3 tbls vegetable oil
salt & pepper
1 stick unsalted butter
2 tbls ancho chile powder.

I'll spare you the rest of the particulars of this recipe. Here's a link to it if you want to check it out yourself. This is a good wing recipe.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobb ... index.html

Wings on the grill over direct coals.




Lots of turning to keep them from burning. This shouldn't be as much a problem when cooked on the Chaney grill with the Santa Maria insert.




Second helping of wings. They come out a dark color due to the ancho chile powder in the sauce. It gives them a nice rich smokey taste.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow Lew looks great. Thanks for the recipe. Looks like it might light a person right on up


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 27, 2011)

Great looking wings Lew, sounds like a fun party next weekend.


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (Mar 27, 2011)

Thumbs up to hot wings Lew.  I have a gig for a graduation party that wants to do hot wings out of the smoker.  My problem is will the indirect make them crispy enough to toss in hot sauce or will I have to hit them on the grill then toss them?


----------



## BigAL (Mar 28, 2011)

Great look'n wings!  I like those char bites, best part, imo.


----------



## sparks1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good looking wings


----------



## Smokey Lew (Mar 28, 2011)

hawk wild bbq co said:
			
		

> Thumbs up to hot wings Lew.  I have a gig for a graduation party that wants to do hot wings out of the smoker.  My problem is will the indirect make them crispy enough to toss in hot sauce or will I have to hit them on the grill then toss them?


When I do the hot wings *indirect*, I do them on the Performer at 425 degrees with Stubb's briquets & a few chunks of mesquite lump until they get nice and crisp. Also can put a small piece of cherry wood on the coals for added smoke but the mesquite and Stubb's adds a nice flavor on its own.

I would think that if you're going to use the smoker for the wings, you'll need to crisp them up on the grill like you said.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Lew. I'll try to get to it soon!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2011)

Wings and New Castle, look great!!


----------



## Don Cash (Mar 28, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> [quote="hawk wild bbq co":1qglx8jp]
> When I do the hot wings *indirect*, I do them on the Performer at 425 degrees...


[/quote:1qglx8jp]
This is how I usually do my wings. Good to have a quick, direct recipe. Thanks for sharing. They look great!!


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great looking wings!!!! Anything with chipotle peppers in it has got to be good


----------



## kevinfray (Mar 29, 2011)

Lew, this sounds great. Will definitely give it a try someday.

I went to college in Buffalo (SUNY Buffalo) and there's an annual "Wings Fest" held each year. I picked up some recipes there which I still turn out sometimes. One guy, must be in his 70s, used to set up a stall in the festival that sold the best wings you could ever have. It was small and he and his wife were the only employees. He was retired and sold more wings than all the other big restaurants right from Buffalo to Philly. 

I managed to coax his sauce recipe out from him - will post it here someday. This post just brought back those memories


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok as my old pal Nate who runs Nates's Cajun Seafood over behind the Fina Station in Addison, TX would say on his radio ads, "If I got to set up and beg like a dawg for your bizness let us get it out of the way...woof woof."  Kindly let us be coughing up the recipe soonish. Thanks.


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 30, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Wings and New Castle, look great!!



Yea what Larry said.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 30, 2011)

Those wings looked great....heck, I could eat that batch by myself during a Buckeye football game. 


Heheh


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2011)

Exactly what Larry said!


----------



## muddave (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the look of those Wings I will have to try some. How long did you cook the Wings?


----------

